# Greetings ! New York , Boston Trip advice ?



## vic20 (Jun 28, 2014)

Firstly hello to all ! I am brand new poster here from Canada . Have a lurked a bit though 
I have been trying my hand at DSLR photography for the last 3-4 years but only seriously for the last 10 months ( since I took at local photo course ) 

I am planning a short family vacation to New York ( 7 days ) and perhaps Boston (2-3 days ) ,in August . I've never been to either place before. 
Of course I will be visiting the main tourist spots mainly ( whatever we can fit in) 
I was hoping for some advice mainly on what gear to carry, but also some areas to do some good shooting besides the usual places .
Alot of pics of family and the famous landmarks , I also love candid photography. 

*GEAR 
Cameras : Canon T2i , 70D 
Lenses : 18-55 , 50 1.8 , 55-250 , 18-270mm PZD ( Tamron) 
24-105 L IS , 70-200 L IS F4.0 , 135 L 2.0 

Flash : 430 EXii
A couple of tripods and a monopod .*


----------



## Vivid Color (Jun 28, 2014)

I couldn't tell from your question if you were planning to bring one or both bodies, but the following applies regardless:

Since both of your bodies are crop, I would bring the 18-55 and leave the 24-105L at home. 

I would also take only one of the following: 55-250 or 70-200L. If you think there will be times when you aren't going to have time to change lenses, or will be in places that won't allow bags, then I'd bring the Tamron along. In any event, you might want to bring the Tamron along as a backup lens. 

The 50 1.8 is easy enough to bring (not big and is light weight) and you may find it useful for photographing indoors, but I don't know how to advise you on the 135L. I think you could leave easily leave that lens at home as that focal length will covered by one of your telephoto zooms, but it depends on how much you'll want a fast lens at that focal length. Or, maybe you bring the 135L, leave both of the telephoto zooms at home and bring the Tamron superzoom for when you might need the extra reach and, as noted earlier, for backup. 

I'd bring one tripod and leave the speedlite at home. 

I've been a tourist in both cities so I know you'll have a great time!

Vivid


----------



## lux (Jun 28, 2014)

The Boston tourist places are going to be crowded in August so wide angle and fast speed are your friends. 18-55 will likely be your most used lens though I'd have the 50 1.8 with you. If you're getting out of the city then bring the 70-200 too. If you go to Fenway bring the 55-250 instead for even more reach.


----------



## vic20 (Jun 28, 2014)

Thanks guys !Appreciate the input 

Vivid - I am planning on just taking 1 camera body .Likely the 70D , the T2i is now just a back up these days .

Since I am travelling with family ( wife and 2 kids ) I'd like to travel as light as possible .
The Tamron used to be my "go to" travel lens but I hardly use it now since I got the L lens ... but still a good choice I guess .


----------



## Jamesy (Jun 29, 2014)

A few years ago I went to Boston with my 40D, 17-55 and 70-200 F4/IS. I only used the 70-200 when we went whale watching, the rest of the time it was the 17-55 (amazing lens on crop).

My vote would be the 18-55 and 70-200 and leave the rest at home - assuming you want to travel light.


----------



## vic20 (Sep 30, 2014)

Just checking back ( long delay ,I know) 

The trip was great . unfortunately I couldn't find my 18-55 ( though I found it now ) , so ended up taking the 24-105 mm , 50 mm and 70-200 . 

My 24-105 was was on my camera 90% of the time. 
Will post some pics one of these days . 

Thanks again. 

PS . I would have loved having a wider lens though .. next trip I guess


----------

